# Reflectology: 1994 Range Rover brought back to life....



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

*So I get a call off a commercial letting agent who has a Range Rover that needs a little bit of TLC....with the use of a vacant unit and working around my other clients this was done over a period of around 10 days but in total 45hrs....the paint had seen better days but was all original with the exception of the lower of a couple of doors...boot and quarter panels so as the afore mentioned had recently been sprayed by the time I was ready to apply sealant it would be fully cured and all solvents out....so on with the mess....

it started out as this....*









































































*Interior was a slightly soiled shade of grey....*



















*more on the interior later....this day though was to get the engine bay looking something like and I can tell you it took a while....*




























*Many hrs of cleaning and a sharp dressing down with Carpro Perl left this....*














































*It was then moved back indoors to resolve the slight issue with the interior....this was steamed and then cleaned with Gliptone cleaner....all controls though were treated to bacteriacidal cleaner which is the order of the day on all my interiors....*



















*This was after a good steaming....yet to have a cleanse with Gliptone....*










*And it came up like this....*




























*That was the end of day one and a few days break from it to deal with other clients and a return later that week....unfortunately snow and ice was the key to a no wet wash and this was carried out with steam, which in fairness wasnt too bad....whilst steam was no where near enough it did get a wipe over afterwards with Permanon Hecta....sorry only got a couple of pics steaming the grill....*



















*You can quite clearly see the Rangey holding a low self esteem....*
































































*All clayed with Bilt Hamber and Hecta as a lube I broke out the machine with Scholl S2 Orange and a few different pads....the roof as seen in the next few pics were done with an orange pad....*





































*As you can see not perfect but still more to go so I hit it again and then finished it down with S20Blue....Much better....*





































*Bonnet was up next....Spider Sandwich Pad on S2 Orange this time....*




























*Moving around the beast saw some of these....*































































































































*And just needing a little more....*



















*This had been painted....wet flatted and "mopped" and a good few weeks later looked like this....*














































*As you can see....not everything as it appears when leaving the bodyshop....on my question to them "what hardener was used" "FAST" was the answer....and it was like polishing a breeze block it was that hard....

Anywhoo after a long session it was time to grab a few pics of how she was coming along....*






























































































































































































*And this little lot were the culprits for such a job....not very often i use wool but had to on some areas of this one....*










*So after many hrs and many days here is the finished article....by the time it was done all the bad weather had passed....*

















































































































































































































































































































































































































































*Phew....If you made it this far thanks and give yourself a pat on the back....ignore the condition of the rear bumper and mud flaps as these were due to be replaced.....*:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

nice work there bud


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice Russ

Looks great bud


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

nice work there russ


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning reflections Russ


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Stunning mate. What was your choice of lsp Russ ?


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Cheat Russ, different RR that...lol, cracking turnaround


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent work Russ, some amazing 50/50's there as well.
:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Lovely job there , bet owner was very impressed


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Amazing job, that colour is sweet


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

as always...top draw work Russell well done


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

chillly said:


> Stunning mate. What was your choice of lsp Russ ?


Zaino....

Thanks for the comments fellas....much appreciated....


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

You not using permanon as much mate or did customer ask for zaino?


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

chillly said:


> You not using permanon as much mate or did customer ask for zaino?


Not at all mate just didnt see this as a Permanon job...used it today on an A4 Avant....and it looks stunning....


----------



## GJH0702 (Oct 21, 2011)

Fantastic rejuvenation, well done


----------



## cheby (Jan 11, 2009)

Really nice job you have done there


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Can i borrow your time machine ?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

That's some amazing (and back-breaking) work there!

I would feel a bit of a pillock driving a gleaming rangie like that though, because I think they look better with a patina of honest work. I guess that one's going to a collector or a museum?


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

love it, you guys give me hope that i will be able to breathe new life into my 20 year old beemer. looks like a different rr.


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

looks mint mate, awesome work there


----------



## greener (May 2, 2011)

Awesome work as always Russ,what a revival!!:buffer:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Fantastico :thumb:


----------



## happmadison1978 (Jul 27, 2010)

Fantastic job! LOVE the Rangey Classic.

Well done, totally given that a new lease of life!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Amazing work, real detailing!


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Truly great turnaround there. Looks fantastic now!:thumb:


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Looking good mate. Nice to see the final shots after seeing some sneek peeks on Facebook


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

Top work as usual mate ;-) tackling a battered RR myself this week.

Paul


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

amazing 50/50s


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

e32chris said:


> love it, you guys give me hope that i will be able to breathe new life into my 20 year old beemer. looks like a different rr.


I have a 14yr old E39 to sort but its fitting it in somewhere....



Nick_CD said:


> Looking good mate. Nice to see the final shots after seeing some sneek peeks on Facebook


Yeah just dropping a few teasers on FB because it was going on a while but dont generally do it....

Thanks again for the comments folks....appreciated....


----------



## Railsbrough (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful. Still remember my first one, a Monterverdi also green, one of the best cars I ever had.


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

Wowzers, that's quite a result and clearly a shed load of work. Even just on the interior. :thumb:


----------



## M.O.S (Dec 26, 2008)

Very nice indeed


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Stunning turnaround Russ and good to see Zaino holding it's own still :thumb:

I have a 20yr old Volvo to revive this year and could only dream of getting half the result:buffer:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

absolutely brilliant work here fella! there is just ONE thing annoying me!

the nearside rear tyre is flat and it shows on most of the pictures :lol:

can you repost another picture when you have pumped up the tyres :lol: then my attention to OC Detail will go away 

great work dude


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

20vKarlos said:


> absolutely brilliant work here fella! there is just ONE thing annoying me!
> 
> the nearside rear tyre is flat and it shows on most of the pictures :lol:
> 
> ...


the tyre was the least of the problems mate....only had to leave the door open (with interior bulbs out) for 5 minutes and the door lamps not only killed the battery but buried it as well....


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Excellent work Russ

Now looks like it just rolled off the production line. :thumb:

Richard


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Excellent write up and results as usual Russ .


----------



## pilch (Jul 23, 2007)

*Range Rover salvation*

A fantastic job. Jez is chuffed and i want that car now!


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

pilch said:


> A fantastic job. Jez is chuffed and i want that car now!


are you buying it then when he has it sorted...i am glad he is chuffed...I have a disc of photos for him I will post to the office....


----------

